# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Tips on finding live fitting and adjustment CE course in Florida

## Pennel

I've recently moved to Florida and I'll be sitting for the state certification exam soon. I'm needing to find a Live CE course for fitting and adjusting, and the only course I can find happened last year. If anyone knows of any other sources (even if they are out of state) for the approved credits, I'd be greatly appreciative.

----------


## queeniefl

> I've recently moved to Florida and I'll be sitting for the state certification exam soon. I'm needing to find a Live CE course for fitting and adjusting, and the only course I can find happened last year. If anyone knows of any other sources (even if they are out of state) for the approved credits, I'd be greatly appreciative.


I need help finding this CE course in FL as well. Please any tips?

----------


## queeniefl

Just found out about Tampa one on the 17th =)

----------


## AlcyoneSong

I was gonna say POF is a good organization to get in touch with.  They will offer fitting/adjusting courses during their yearly weekend conferences.  There is one in Tampa in June (I hope) also check out Hillsborough Community College too.

----------

